# Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2013)

*Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003


----------



## unthinkable (12. Mai 2013)

*Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ich finde die Rückblickvideos herrlich


----------



## chiquita (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Als er sich über die Namensgebung aufgeregt hat bin ich fast von Stuhl gefallen vor lachen hahahah xDD


----------



## moboKiller (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ohh ja das warn noch zeiten meine erste Graka war eine FX 5900 XT die war eig. nicht schlecht


----------



## Wolff1975 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Wo ist bloß dieser Humor in euren jetzigen Videos geblieben das wirkt heute doch recht gezwungen . Heißt ich will Henner Schröder wieder zurück ! ^^


----------



## Pas89 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Echt gutes Video, habe damals fast eine FX 5800 Ultra gekauft. 
Habe zum Glück gewartet und bin weiter mit der Geforce 2 MX 400 rumgegurkt und hab dann erst bei der Geforce 6 zugeschlagen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Tolles Video. da kommt ein Stück Vergangenheit hoch, ja hatte damals die 9700pro, war ne tolle Karte!


----------



## kr4yzed (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Hachja an die Zeit denkt man doch gern zurück. Hatte damals auch eine 9500 Pro/9700 Pro und es gab nix besseres.
Tolle Zusammenfassung und über die heute Namensgebung von irgendwas kann man einfach nur lachen :>


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Die Karte hätte ich vor 2 Jahren für lumpige 300 Teuronen in Grabbelecke vom Blödmarkt kaufen können. Die wäre mir aber selbst als Bodenstaubsauger zu laut gewesen


----------



## Isoroku (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Moin!

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Mehr von den PCGH-Retro-Videos bitte!!!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



Pas89 schrieb:


> Echt gutes Video, habe damals fast eine FX 5800 Ultra gekauft.
> Habe zum Glück gewartet und bin weiter mit der Geforce 2 MX 400 rumgegurkt und hab dann erst bei der Geforce 6 zugeschlagen.


 
Ich habe damals eine 5800 Ultra gekauft (habe mich nicht vorher informiert) und beim einschalten des PC sind mir fast die Ohren weggeflogen. Die war laut, heiß und nicht viel schneller als die TI 4800. Habe die Karte damals am nächsten Tag gegen eine 9700 Pro von Guillemont / Hercules getauscht. Die wurde dann gegen eine Gainward 6800 GT Goes Like Hell getauscht die Karte war auch loud Like Tornado und so habe ich meine erste Karte mit einem Arctic Silencer modifiziert.
Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ich hatte da lieber auf etwas Power verzichtet und die Leadtek 5900XT gekauft, die war quasi unhörbar


----------



## Jan565 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ein sehr schönes Video muss ich sagen! 

Damals war die Welt noch ganz anders. AMD war vor Intel, ATi war Marktführer vor Nvidia(oder lag das noch weiter zurück) und Hardware sah nach nichts aus und Leistete viel. Heute müssen damit gleich Designe Wettbewerbe geschlagen werden  

Ich hatte/habe/werde nie haben eine FX5800Ultra. Ich hatte statt dessen mal eine FX5700LE von XFX mit dem seltenen 256Bit Speicher Interface. War eine Herrliche Karte. Aber leider hatte ich damals kein Plan von Hardware und habe mir dann eine 6600GT geholt, welches der größte Reinfall war.


----------



## Chrissi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Oh ja, die Retro Videos. Ich glaube ich hab noch welche auf den Heft DVD´s aus Alten Zeiten. Muss ich gleich mal rauskramen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Holt Henner Schröder wieder zurück von seinem Fischkutter!


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Sehr schönes Video! 

Ich geh dann ma wieder Staubsaugen mit meiner FX 5800.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

schöne alte Zeiten, Daten Spionage weit entfernt.....

hatte die 5950Ultra von asus, http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/images/nvidia_5950_ultra/nv_5950_u_02.jpg davon hab ich heute nur noch die kühl backen, ober und Unterseite.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ich liebe solche Rückblick-Videos   Good Old Times


----------



## TheMiz (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Wie kann man einen Lüfter verbauen der über 60 Dezibel laut ist??   
Einer der größten Nvidia-Fails in der langen Fail-History.
Und spätestens nach den Selbst-Verarschungs-Videos hätten ALLE Käufer ihr Geld zurückbekommen müssen!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

So ein köstliches Video, suuuper lustig , als der zum ersten Mal "den Fön" einschaltet...
Genial  !

btw.: darf ich mir den Fönsound einmal ausborgen (ausschneiden) um damit für den Flugsim FS9 den Aussensound eines _Boeing 707 Retrojets-Triebwerks _zu erstellen...??


----------



## Rollora (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Das traurigste an der Karte ist der Name, der eine Hommage an 3dfx sein sollte...


----------



## MasterChief0976 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Geiles Video, man fühlt sich nur immer so alt bei sowas..


----------



## thysol (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Super Video, schade das Henner nicht mehr bei euch ist. 

Was mich an der FX 5800 Ultra ein wenig wundert, heutzutage kriegt mann doch Grafikkarten die ueber das doppelte an Strom verbrauchen deutlich leiser gekuehlt. Was fuer schrott Kuehler hatten die eigentlich damals?


----------



## Voigt (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



MasterChief0976 schrieb:


> Geiles Video, man fühlt sich nur immer so alt bei sowas..


 
Und ich fühl mich immer so jung (20 Jahre alt), weil ich die Karte und das original Video von vor 5 Jahren nicht kannte ^^ (nur immer so ein paar Sprüche der Karte, aber nie genau gewusst was das nun war)

Aber die Dawn Demo ist auch heute noch ansehnlich, aber nur wenn man Auflösung hochstellt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Witzig ist, dass der Rükblick selbst schon 5 Jahre alt ist 
Rückblick auf den Rückblick, oder auch retro-retro.


----------



## Voigt (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Mal ne Frage an die ältere Generation, die alles mitbekommen hat:
Die lauteste Grafikkarte ist ja wohl die FX 5800Ultra
Die wärme war die GTX480? Stimmt das, oder gab es eine die eine noch höhere TDP hatte?
Und was war so die teuerste Geforce/Radeon Grafikkarte (halt jetzt ohne die Professionellen). War das die GTX Titan mit 1000€? Oder gab es früher noch welche für 3000DM oder so?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Es gibt genug Geforces wie Radeons, die lauter sind als die FX 5800 Ultra. Die GTX 480 ist vermutlich die wärmste, wenngleich 92 °C kein Problem sind - hier hängt vieles an der Gehäusebelüftung. In Sachen TDP ist die HD 7990 vorne.


----------



## Voigt (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ok das wundert mich nun doch, dass es jetzt noch Grafikkarten geben soll, die lauter als dieser Föhn mit seinen 62dB sein soll. Wie laut sollen die denn dann sein? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Geforces wie Radeons, die lauter sind als die FX 5800 Ultra.


 
Darüber könnten wir jetzt streiten.  Ich habe mir erst vergangenes Jahr eine FX 5800 Ultra mit Referenzkühlung zugelegt und erwartete natürlich das Schlimmste. *Der akustische Wahnsinn, als diese Karte in den 3D-Modus schaltete, übertraf meine kühnen Erwartungen sogar noch!* Das abgegebene Geräusch, ein lautes Röhren, ist meiner Meinung nach unerträglich – mehr als einen Durchlauf des 3D Marks hielt ich trotz meiner Bench-Wut nicht aus. Völlig inakzeptabel; in einem normalen Gehäuse verursacht die 5800 Ultra einfach nur Kopfschmerzen. Käme heute eine Grafikkarte mit dieser Geräuschcharakteristik heraus, würde sie in einer Marktübersicht gnadenlos durchfallen, Geschwindigkeit hin oder her. Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, wie anders die Leute früher tickten und vor dieser Karte allerorten zwar gewarnt und sie durch den Kakao gezogen wurde, aber keiner sagte: Finger weg sonst Ohren ab.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## efdev (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

am besten nimmt man einfach einen mk-26 mit zwei delta lüftern oder papst lüfter dass hält die graka schön kalt, und sollte die FX5800 locker übertreffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Laute Karten gibt es viele aber die FX war einfach nur pervers. Mag sein das es Karten gibt / gab die es noch aufdringlicher schafften, aber man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Mist


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, wie anders die Leute früher tickten und vor dieser Karte allerorten zwar gewarnt und sie durch den Kakao gezogen wurde, aber keiner sagte: Finger weg sonst Ohren ab.


Man hätte gerichtlich erzwingen müssen dass der FX 5800 Ohrenschützer beigelegt werden sollen, im Format wie man sie auf Landebahnen von Flugplätzen gewohnt ist.
Das ist 100% gesundheitsschädigend dieses penetrante Geräusch. Ich hatte damals Gott sei Dank eine ATI/AMD-Karte drin.


----------



## N3Xx1one1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Nett kommentiert das Ganze 

Ich wusste gar nicht das sich das Teil wirklich wie ein Föhn anhört^^ ich war zu der Zeit noch mit meiner 9600XT beschäftigt und glücklich


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Endlich hör ich mal das Teil ^^ hab gedacht das meine Windforce lauter ist , aber die Ultra ist schon ....


----------



## Torsley (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

ich weiß nicht mehr 100% ob ich ne 5800 der 5950 hatte. ich weiß nur noch das ich immer gekotzt habe weil nen kumpel mit der 9800pro  nur die hälfte gezahlt aber mehr leistung hatte. =D und dann immernoch die beschi**ene bildqualität in cs:source.  das war für mich definitiv ein totaler griff ins kloh.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Gute Rückblick Videos und nett zum anschauen. Das waren noch gute Zeiten^^
Vorher etwwa 5 oder 6 Geforce 4 Mx 440 in ein oder zwei Jahren abrauchen lassen  ehe ich dann ne 5600 gekauft hab^^


----------



## melz (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ich nenne 2 Geforce FX 5800 Ultra mein eigen, eine von BFG und eine von MSI!!!


----------



## fornax7.10 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Fantastisches Video! Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert!  Weiter so!


----------



## Wolff1975 (14. Mai 2013)

Ohne Henner Schröder ging's nicht weiter... Er war bei der PCGH unersetzbar .


----------



## kmf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ach waren das noch Zeiten ... und ziemlich schlimme für Nvidia.

Toll gemacht das Video. Henner war schon eine Nummer. Schad dass er weg ist.


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Klasse Video zum Laubsauger Und nichts gegen euch, liebes PCGH-Team (ihr leistet tolle Arbeit), aber (wie schon angesprochen) bitte mehr von diesem locker/fluffigen "Geschwafel". Der Henner weiß, wie Unterhaltung geht

Gruß


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Diese ständigen Dawn-Anspielungen sind einfach zu episch


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ein göttliches Re-Retro-Video, mit Rückblick auf den Rückblick, die Comments und der ganze Stil sind wirklich epic, selten ein Video derart genossen


----------



## A3000T (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was sich hier so über die Lautstärke aufgeregt wird. Ein Ford Mustang ist auch lauter als ein Opel Corsa (obwohl, ich kenne welche...)

Vergleich 9800pro und Geforce 5xxx sind eigentlich recht witzig. Aber man beschaue mal, wieviele dieser Radeons noch mit Originalkühler laufen. Sollten deutlich weniger sein, weil sie irgendwann einfach wegstarben. 

Fazit: Am besten man ist bei der GeForce 4 4600 geblieben.


----------



## TheMiz (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



A3000T schrieb:


> Ein Ford Mustang ist auch lauter als ein Opel Corsa (obwohl, ich kenne welche...)


Jo hast recht. Vergleiche ein Muscle-Car, welches auf der Straße die nächsten 3 Blocks aufweckt in der Nacht, mit einem PC der zu Hause im Wohnzimmer steht.


----------



## CyLord (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*

Ihr hättet ruhig noch den Coolermaster XDream zeigen können. Der hätte so ein bestehendes System auf Sockel-A-Basis mit der GeforceFX akurat ergänzt. Da denkt man, dass dort Leistung drinne steckt.


----------



## RRCRoady (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra: der Föhn - Rückblick auf PCGH 03/2003*



Torsley schrieb:


> ... gekotzt habe weil nen kumpel mit der 9800pro nur die hälfte gezahlt aber mehr leistung hatte. =D


Hatte auch die sehr starke 9800er Pro zu der Zeit. Ob die täglichen Kämpfe mit dem Treiber allerdings besser waren als ein Föhngeräusch, sei mal dahingestellt  Aber da hatte ja man noch Zeit für so was


----------

